

Websites of SOPA-supporting congressmen redirect to Protest SOPA - peterzakin
http://onepagerapp.com/tm72

======
coob
I don't think this is a good idea it's almost certainly passing off [1] which
is illegal.

Not to mention confusing.

[1] <http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passing_off>

~~~
vannevar
As a political protest, this would likely be protected speech. Free speech is
after all supposed to be the rule, not the exception. I am surprised though
that a professional politician and his staff could be so out of touch with the
web that they never registered their names as domain names.

------
zitterbewegung
Couldn't this confuse people into thinking that those congresspeople don't
support SOPA?

~~~
MrEnigma
This was my first reaction. People visiting the web and seeing all kinds of
SOPA/PIPA hate, now will automatically assume these same guys support SOPA.

Better would be to redirect them to a page that says, THIS GUY SUPPORTS
SOPA/PIPA.

Best would probably be to not squat on the domains.

------
jaylevitt
This is:

(a) unimpressive, because it's obvious that you went and registered a bunch of
domains with a version of their name that they don't use (christopher,
benjamin, melvin, middle initial, etc), and

(b) a bad idea, because at best it's lulz for geeks in the know, but at worst
it's "SOPA opponents have gone too far: they hacked web sites of the U.S.
government!"

Lose it.

~~~
peterzakin
ftr, I didn't do it. But I do think it's smirk-worthy. To each his own.

------
AzAngel
This page has been taken down. edit- at least that is what I am seeing when I
try.

